# Lure Retrievers



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys are using 2 retrieve your cranks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can buy lure retrievers for around $5-10 - I have the one from Bass Pro.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

well, not to be smart.. mask, fins, and snorkel.. you oughta see my collection!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You could have a field day down around the flooded trees on Oahe. I've got hundreds of dollars down there.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The expendable Frabill Lure Retriever is the best overall.








I prefer this over the string models that Bass Pro offers as they do nothing really for cranks hung up on wood branch's and wire and such...they bounce too much.










The ridged Frabill model allows you to push the crank back and release it from its hang...far more effective.

As a waterfowler you can also use it to deploy and to retreive decoys, and as a push pole.


----------

